# June1st at Johnson Beach!!



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Good Morning Johnson Beach!!Got out to Johnson beach early and caught 25 ladies, 7 cats, and 2 pomps in about 2 hours. My daughter landed her first Pomp. It was a good morning!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Those look like some happy campers - way to go dad!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

need2fish said:


> Those look like some happy campers - way to go dad!


x2...


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

in these conditions the surf fishing is gonna be active for sure. laides are fun to catch and so are cats.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing better than getting your kids on some fish! Mine are 13 and 15 and I have lost count of how many they have caught, but it never gets old. Great work to both of you!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Johnson Beach*

That's what it's all about! You're building memories to cherish forever. C2


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

My kids are 4 and 6 and they can't fish enough. Both are great bait catchers.


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Totally agree with everyone! Making memories that will last a lifetime what it's all about. It brings a great deal of peace to a dad when his children's face light up with an everlasting smile.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: way to go dad:thumbup: they look excited and happy:yes:


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

flex said:


> in these conditions the surf fishing is gonna be active for sure. laides are fun to catch and so are cats.


OP - Nice work with the young'ins. 

Flex - what are the conditions like? The water looks choppy and 'dirty' in the OPs pictures but I can't tell much.


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

Ok here goes. Whats a lady fish? Still tryin to learn.:whistling:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

a female fish. haha. just kidding. its shark bait or trash fish. whatever your preference.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ladyfish*

A Ladyfish, aka Skipjack, is a fun fish to catch!

They have literally saved the day for me when when nothing else was biting.

Some people eat them, but are full of tiny bones. I ate some one time made into a fish soup. Tasted OK. 

When they start to bite, cast jigs at them. I like to see them jump. Good 'kid' fish. 

People like to use them for bait for sharks and Bull Reds.

Catch and release if not being saved for bait! JMHO C2


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

Charlie2 said:


> A Ladyfish, aka Skipjack, is a fun fish to catch!
> 
> They have literally saved the day for me when when nothing else was biting.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

